# Panasonic PT-AE4000



## geraldvirieux (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All.I am a new member so bear with me .If someone can help me with my first question at this time ,Panasonic PT-AE4000 as the air intake openings are at the back of the projector how close will i be able install the projector to the wall .I need to get as close as possible, as i do not have much room to play with.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

The rear openings are intakes and it's not as important to have clearance as with the front exhaust ports, but there should be enough clearance to allow air flow to the intakes. You can probably get by with as little as an inch _*if *_there is a clear path to outside air. Be sure to keep the areas directly below and above (and to the sides of) the intakes clear so these areas can act as channels for fresh air. It is very important to keep the _front_ ports clear of any obstructions since the air discharges at a higher pressure and needs to be cleared of the projector. Make sure none of the hot discharge air is recirculated. You can always check the temperature of the air at the front exhaust with a thermometer with full clearance, and with your close-to-the-wall clearance, and see if its temperature goes up very much with the latter (it shouldn't) . Do this after the projector has been running for about 15 minutes. You can also run your projector on its "high altitude" setting, which will increase fan speed a bit, just to be safe.


----------



## geraldvirieux (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply ,As the Panasonic PT-AE4000 is a good buy. It was my main concern about placement of the projector. Hopefully in the next two weeks i can start to install the Projector ,screen. Etc Have to buy them yet. Cheers from Ireland


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd give it more than an inch, but 3 to 6 inches from the wall should be fine, since it exhausts out the front.

What you really want to avoid is tucked inside a tight fitting box with no room to breath on any sides. In addition to not being able to radiate excess heat off the body of the projector, those boxes force the intakes to suck around the front, which basically pulls the hot exausted air back in through the box and into the projector. 

But an open air installation, or sitting on a shelf will be fine just a few inches from the back wall.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah Ireland, land of my ancestors......
I agree, boxes are not to be desired and are usually used for noise containment. That shouldn't be a problem with the AE4000. I have the AE2000 and it runs very quiet, even on the high altitude setting. The case on my projector always runs cool to the touch so most of the heat is well removed. I think the Panasonic PT-AE line is a real winner when it comes to imaging and brightness (and some other real cool features). The AE2000s have a slight dust problem but I understand that has been addressed in the AE3000 and above. I've had minor dust, but it can be removed relatively easily, and otherwise, the imaging is fantastic. I think you're making a good choice.

I had an afterthought on your question (edit here). Something that might give you more trouble than cooling space is space required for the video and power connections which are located on the backside of the projector. You will probably need about two inches for these. You might be able to cut that a bit if you find some right angle connectors, but normally these take up enough space to make your air clearance problem secondary.


----------



## pfp (Feb 13, 2011)

I would think that the space necessary for all the video connections as well as power would be enough alone.


----------



## geraldvirieux (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All Thanks for the info It does seem that if you have space 150mm/6 inches would be sufficient maybe as low as 100mm/4 inches.Now that is sorted comes the hard parts screen size/And the type of screen and cost, this is a minefield I have been looking on the internet trolling through pages of information.More homework to do


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you looked at projector central's screen calculator for the AE4000? Thats where i would start. I sit 12' back from my screen and have a 96" size that works very well. Soon to be a 120" 2,35:1 screen


----------



## geraldvirieux (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi .I have looked at more Projection Screen Size Calculators/Viewing Distance Calculator. Screen size to achieve SMPTE minimum viewing angle/Screen size to achieve THX recommended viewing angle/Very Confusing. After looking at projector central's screen calculator, Screen size around 80 inches Diagonal is recommended ,finding a screen around that size is not easy, as I have to install the screen on the ceiling at this narrows the screens you can buy. As you need a large top border. Or the screen will be too far up to view comfortably I have found one screen that fits the bill but is expensive. Grandview Cyber electric projector screen


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am thinking of getting this PJ in about a week or so. Does anyone think I will have a problem with setting this thing up 13'4'' away from a 106'' screen? I checked the calculator and it say's at that distance I should have a 103'' screen so can I tweek it because I really don't want to change the screen. My screen now is 5'' down from my cieling which is 7' high. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## pfp (Feb 13, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> I am thinking of getting this PJ in about a week or so. Does anyone think I will have a problem with setting this thing up 13'4'' away from a 106'' screen? I checked the calculator and it say's at that distance I should have a 103'' screen so can I tweek it because I really don't want to change the screen. My screen now is 5'' down from my cieling which is 7' high. Any thoughts would be great.


At 13'4" it looks like you can do up to a 135" 16:9 screen or up to a 128" 2:25 screen. I'm at 14'6" and have a 136" 2:25 screen with no problems.


----------



## pfp (Feb 13, 2011)

geraldvirieux said:


> Hi .I have looked at more Projection Screen Size Calculators/Viewing Distance Calculator. Screen size to achieve SMPTE minimum viewing angle/Screen size to achieve THX recommended viewing angle/Very Confusing. After looking at projector central's screen calculator, Screen size around 80 inches Diagonal is recommended ,finding a screen around that size is not easy, as I have to install the screen on the ceiling at this narrows the screens you can buy. As you need a large top border. Or the screen will be too far up to view comfortably I have found one screen that fits the bill but is expensive. Grandview Cyber electric projector screen


Personally I wouldn't sweat it too much over what the distance you should be from the screen. Use those numbers as a general guideline and go with what feels right for you. Everyone will have their own personal preference and no one distance will work for all.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Panasonic PT-AE4000 is pretty flexible when it comes to setting up with good lens shift for vertical and horizontal planes but also a very good zoom function which will accommodate a lot of different screen sizes, so don't get to hung up on calculations.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guy's. I think I have narrowed it down to either the Panny 4000 or the JVC HD250...Any thoughts on the JVC?


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Thanks guy's. I think I have narrowed it down to either the Panny 4000 or the JVC HD250...Any thoughts on the JVC?


It has better blacks, uniformity, sharpness and brightness (once calibrated) over the Panny. Although the JVC has an oversaturated colour gamut, what many AExxxx owners don't realise is that in the oft used 'Normal' mode, so does the AExxxx. Of course the JVC doesn't have the lens memory that the AE3000/4000 have, but it can still achieve exactly the same thing with 2.35:1 content if the remote control zoom, focus and shift is used...IMHO it's more important what's on the screen when the lights go down, rather than the convienience of the memory.

I used to own an AE3000 myself and sold it at a considerable loss when only 3 months old to get the HD350 (= HD250). The AE4000 has only _slightly_ increased real world contrast over the AE3000. Please ignore the marketing specs as these are based on 'Dynamic' mode which is pretty well unwatchable so is only designed to help the figures and may be useful if viewing with the lights on perhaps (being charitable).


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

So do you think it was worth the extra cash? Also did you cal it yourself with a disc or did you have someone do it?


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> So do you think it was worth the extra cash? Also did you cal it yourself with a disc or did you have someone do it?


I did my upgrade back when the AE3000 cost £2,200 and I sold it for £1,500 to buy a HD350 that back then cost £3,200. I still consider it was worth it as I was never happy with the AE3000 (although to be fair it could have been a poor example as my AE2000 was definately sharper, but they both had poor blacks).

I calibrated them myself using an i1LT and HFCR, then laterly Chromapure with a hired i1Pro instead. There are few gamma controls in the AExxxx models which I feel is an important omision that the HD350/250 addresses.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In all the reviews I have read the blacks are better in the AE4000 than the 3000 and also the light output is higher as well.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> In all the reviews I have read the blacks are better in the AE4000 than the 3000 and also the light output is higher as well.


They also said this about the AE2000> AE3000 yet in reality there was little difference. I think the 'extra red' lamp in the AE4000 will make it a bit brighter as you won't have to cut the green gain so much when calibrating, but as I said above, don't be misled by the specs and think it's a 1600 lumen output when calibrated...it's not even half that. Cine4home measure the native contrast and it was barely any different between the AE3000 and AE4000 IIRC. Even the dynamic contrast was little different and still no where near what they measured for the HD350 which is native anyway.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree to a point but the HD350 is a higher cost projector so you do get what you pay for. I think for $2000 the AE4000 is a stellar deal. I really like the frame creation option. Makes moves flow much smoother.
I also run mine in eco mode and the brightness is still plenty for my liking.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

The things is that it's not a higher cost these days as they are available similar price to AE4000 at least in the UK (not sure what the HD250 price is in the USA and how this compares to the AE4000 over there though).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The HD250 sells for about $800 more then the Panasonic does.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

In the UK there's maybe only £150 difference. I can understand $800 putting buyers off, but I paid $2000 or more to change for mine and I still reckon it was worth it. It depends on what you value I suppose, but I didn't see the point watching an image I just wasn't happy with (even after a full calibration), but I conceed that mine may have been a poor example as it seemed worse than my AE2000 in a number of areas.


----------



## geraldvirieux (Feb 10, 2011)

After weeks surfing the internet. The Grandview Cyber electric projector Screen 6ft 16:9 Screen 77"Diagonal looks to be optimum size for my room. As for the projector, Panasonic PT-AE4000 is still my first choice. The are a few worth mentioning JVC DLA-HD350 . Epson EH-TW4400. Sony BRAVIA VPL-HW15.All around the same price .You could go on, looking here, checking this. Is that to big or maybe to small on and on. You could lose interest very quickly. In a nutshell I love watching movies, And that is what it is all about


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree. I drove myself nuts the last couple of weeks trying to decide. I thought I was going to get the 4000 but then I started reading and looking and reading and looking and re....well you get the point. I have narrowed it down to the 4000 or the Sony VPL-VWPRO1............or maybe the Benq W6000......I think.....:heehee:


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you just need to make a decision and then just get on with enjoying whatever you buy. Sure there will be something better in a year's time (or for more money now) but that's true even of the HD350/250. 

What you need to find out is what level of projector gets you to the point where it's 'good enough'. For me the AE3000 wasn't that point as I could sit there bemoaning the poor blacks on the many dark scenes I seem to watch, but the HD350 is 'good enough' not to spoil the film for me. Sure an X7 will no doubt give deeper blacks, but I don't feel that I'm missing out when watching my setup (of course we always would like even deeper blacks, but you get the point). 

You may also find (as I have) that after buying the projector you can still improve the image by improving the room by darkening the walls (temporary 'tent' in my case) that helps prolong that 'best I've ever seen in my room' experience. Later this year I'm doing some remodeling of my room to allow me to have electric black velvet drop down blinds each side of the screen and across the ceiling. This will further improve the in room ANSI contrast over my thin black cotton sheet 'tent' and provide the effect at the push of a button. Also my recent purchase of the Lumagen Radiance Mini3D video processor has further improved the calibration and general image quality, so I'm amazed that after 2 years ownership I'm still getting that effect of wondering at the picture quality.

If I wasn't so picky I'd have been at this point over 2 years ago and saved £sss. 

PS. The other thing to avoid after buying is any AV related forum as you'll hear about all the new products and how much better they are than what you have, plus you'll read about issues that you didn't even know your projector had...then see them.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree. I do this to myself with anything I buy even knowing that I will never be happy for toooo long.:heehee: I do really think I am going with the Sony though. It seems to be the one PJ that will be closer to fitting my room the best. I can completley control the light so that is a plus. I have an Optoma HD72 that is only 720p but I am still very happy with the pic so going to 1080p should keep me happy for a bit.....:bigsmile:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The HD72 was my first projector and it gave an excellent image considering its price and that is what changed my mind about going for a bigger plasma, why buy a big plasma when you can have a massive 92" screen with a PJ. :dontknow:


----------



## geraldvirieux (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All.Good to see i am not the only person who are finding it hard to make there mind up .I reakon about 90%to a final decision .Blu -ray Player waiting .Movies selected .I can amost see the opening titles.Cheers Gerald


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

pfp said:


> At 13'4" it looks like you can do up to a 135" 16:9 screen or up to a 128" 2:25 screen. I'm at 14'6" and have a 136" 2:25 screen with no problems.


I am thinking about doing the same size screen but with SeymourAV AT screen (1.2 gain). Do you have any issues with brightness?

TIA


----------



## geraldvirieux (Feb 10, 2011)

Sunday afternoon, raining as usual. My room is 12feet 4inches long I calculated the projector will be 10feet 6inches from screen when installed .Viewing position will be 9feet 10inches, from screen .Screen size 77"Diagonal /6feet wide. What screen size would you say. Cheers Gerald


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The calculator say's your good up to 81" so your 77" is fine.


----------



## sTechnical (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey hi,
You have provided a very good information on the topic.....
Thanks for sharing...

Thanks.


----------

